# Invitation for February 2016



## Meandmyash (Jan 29, 2016)

Guy, 

I am new to this forum and have just applied for EOI on 29th January.

I read that there are 2 rounds of invitation in a month but in january 2016 when i search there is only 1 which was on 8th JAN 2016.

Any idea when will be the next round of invite

Subclass 189


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Meandmyash said:


> Guy,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have just applied for EOI on 29th January.
> 
> ...


The next invitation round is for Wednesday, 3rd February 2016.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

I am on the same boat as you. What code have you applied under?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Skillselect website in not updated yet.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all, I have submitted my EOI on 15 Jan 2016 for 232412 - illustrator; claiming 85 points (that was the requirement as illustrator is in CSOL with special conditions). Visa sc 489. When should I expect an invitation? I'm eager but uncertain since illustrator isn't a very 'in demand' occupation, as compared to engineers eg. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Hassam123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> The next invitation round is for Wednesday, 3rd February 2016.


Hello,
How do you know the next round is on 3rd Feb 2016? Immigration website has not been updated yet.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> The next invitation round is for Wednesday, 3rd February 2016.


As per my knowledge, the invitation rounds take place on Fridays only. Can you please share the source of your information about 3rd February round?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my EOI on 15 Jan 2016 for 232412 - illustrator; claiming 85 points (that was the requirement as illustrator is in CSOL with special conditions). Visa sc 489. When should I expect an invitation? I'm eager but uncertain since illustrator isn't a very 'in demand' occupation, as compared to engineers eg. Any suggestions? Thanks


In which state are you applying? I would suggest that you make a new EOI for visa 190 and selecting NSW as your preferred state. You might get invited under stream 2.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I have submitted my EOI on 15 Jan 2016 for 232412 - illustrator; claiming 85 points (that was the requirement as illustrator is in CSOL with special conditions). Visa sc 489. When should I expect an invitation? I'm eager but uncertain since illustrator isn't a very 'in demand' occupation, as compared to engineers eg. Any suggestions? Thanks
> ...


I'm applying for SA Adelaide, since they have the demand for Illustrators. Can you please explain the stream 2? Thank you so much.


----------



## Ozstudent (Nov 18, 2014)

Meandmyash said:


> Guy,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have just applied for EOI on 29th January.
> 
> ...


Mate there were 2 invitation rounds in January
8th January and 22nd January

Please check this link border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect and click on invitation rounds and you will see it


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> As per my knowledge, the invitation rounds take place on Fridays only. Can you please share the source of your information about 3rd February round?


Date: 28 January 2016 at 3:26:21 PM AEDT
Subject: EOI in SkillSelect for State or Territory Nominated visa subclass [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]
UNCLASSIFIED

You currently have an EOI for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in SkillSelect. You may be eligible to be invited to apply for a visa in the next invitation round for a Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). 

If you wish to include Skilled Independent on your EOI, you will need to login and select this visa subclass.

In the most recent invitation round on 9 January 2015, the cut offs for those who were invited to apply for a Skilled Independent visa were as follows:

• 60 Points; and
• Submission date of 20 January 2016.
.
Invitation rounds are held twice a month and the next invitation round is scheduled for Wednesday 3 February 2016. Each invitation round is independent and different points and date cut offs will apply.

For information on the requirements for a subclass 189 – Skilled Independent visa and to check how many points you can claim please visit Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Kind regards
The SkillSelect Team

UNCLASSIFIED


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> I'm applying for SA Adelaide, since they have the demand for Illustrators. Can you please explain the stream 2? Thank you so much.


NSW also invites people with high points on occupation under csol that are not included in their priority list. Visa 190 is better than 489 because the former is a permanent one.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I applied my EOI on 20-Jan-2016 subclass 189 with 60 points. My ANZSCO for Production or Plant Engineer is 233513. Moreover, I applied for NSW (Sub-190) with 65 points in the same date.
is there any possibility to be invited in FEB?


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm applying for SA Adelaide, since they have the demand for Illustrators. Can you please explain the stream 2? Thank you so much.
> ...


Okay thanks, will look into it. How much time do you think an invitation would take in my situation? Any idea?


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Tab123 said:


> engineer20 said:
> 
> 
> > Tab123 said:
> ...


For 190, I don't have enough points. I need the 10 points for 489


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys,

I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
65 Points

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?

Please suggest

Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
> 65 Points
> ...


Shawn - i hope around 700 invites are yet to be given in your job code and with 65 points i am pretty sure that you will get the invite in next round, whenever it happens.

I will suggest you to start gathering money for visa fee and working on other documents.

all the best mate


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> For 190, I don't have enough points. I need the 10 points for 489


Just try to consider my suggestion. An extra EOI for NSW 190 will not be that much I guess.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
> 65 Points
> ...


With 65 points you will surely be invited for visa 189. Next round will be on 19 Feb the latest.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks mate..

I would like to PM you for further discussion wrt EOI and Visa application..

Will it be possible?

BR
Shawn



sultan_azam said:


> Shawn - i hope around 700 invites are yet to be given in your job code and with 65 points i am pretty sure that you will get the invite in next round, whenever it happens.
> 
> I will suggest you to start gathering money for visa fee and working on other documents.
> 
> all the best mate


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> I would like to PM you for further discussion wrt EOI and Visa application..
> 
> ...


yes, you can PM me here or on whatsapp, i will be happy to help,

you do have my number in group list


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> NSW also invites people with high points on occupation under csol that are not included in their priority list. Visa 190 is better than 489 because the former is a permanent one.


Hi. How do I apply for stream 2? Is it just the same as the process for stream 1? Just submit an EOI in skillselect? Do I need to indicate that I am applying for stream 2? Thank you


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Can someone answer my query,

I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any stage of processing before VISA issuance ?


Please suggest the best solution. Should i revise or wait for invitation ? date of effect will change in case i change my EOI.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Tab123 said:


> engineer20 said:
> 
> 
> > Tab123 said:
> ...


Hi
I just uploaded my EOI for NSW 190 like you suggested. Now the waiting game begins. Thank you so much for your help and advice. Much obliged


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Can someone answer my query,
> 
> I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any stage of processing before VISA issuance ?
> 
> ...


you can wait for invite, you will have 60 days to file visa application, you can add your wife into visa application at stage by paying 1800 AUD for secondary applicant and providing all required documents for her( education + marriage etc)

after filing visa application you can not add your spouse,


----------



## dominique19 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

For the Software Engineer (261313), I have lodged the EOI with 65 points today, do you think there is a probability of getting an invite on 17th Feb round ?

Apologies if this has already been answered somewhere else!

Cheers
Dom!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dominique19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the Software Engineer (261313), I have lodged the EOI with 65 points today, do you think there is a probability of getting an invite on 17th Feb round ?
> 
> ...


there is very high probability to get invited in 17th feb round with 65 points for 261313.

or else you will be surely invited by first round of March


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

dominique19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the Software Engineer (261313), I have lodged the EOI with 65 points today, do you think there is a probability of getting an invite on 17th Feb round ?
> 
> ...


You will get invited for sure!!
As all 65 pointers (261313 category) till 2nd Feb have been cleared


----------



## dominique19 (Jan 25, 2016)

Excellent! Thanks guys


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> You will get invited for sure!!
> As all 65 pointers (261313 category) till 2nd Feb have been cleared



Hi Rehan77,

I have applied for my EOI on 5-12-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Can i know my chances of getting my invite.

I read from ravikiran7070 post mentioning the backlog for 60 points are cleared till Nov 11th 2015. But I am little confused from the immitracker as it says "2613 ** – cut off 10/10/2015 - 60 points (moved almost 2 months)". 

Not sure if its cleared till November or is it cleared till October !


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

nandyyy said:


> Hi Rehan77,
> 
> I have applied for my EOI on 5-12-2015 for 261313 (software engineer) with 60 points. Can i know my chances of getting my invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Nandy,
They just updated the skill select today/yesterday and according to it invitations of 2613** are cleared till 20th November ... so yours would be there in the next round i.e. 17th Feb as its just a difference of 15 days  
However, POINT to be noted here is that the cutoff date they have published is 20-Nov 2011!!! instead of 20-Nov-2015 .... so don't panic when you see that


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi Nandy,
> They just updated the skill select today/yesterday and according to it invitations of 2613** are cleared till 20th November ... so yours would be there in the next round i.e. 17th Feb as its just a difference of 15 days
> However, POINT to be noted here is that the cutoff date they have published is 20-Nov 2011!!! instead of 20-Nov-2015 .... so don't panic when you see that


Hi Rehan77,

Thanks ! I did see that few minutes back . Hoping to get my invite on 17th Feb!


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > For 190, I don't have enough points. I need the 10 points for 489
> ...


I got the invite today from NSW for 190!!!
Submitted the EOI on 10th feb, and got the invite on 11th!! Too happy 
Thank you so very much for your suggestion. If it weren't for you I wouldn't even have considered the option. Again, big huge thanks


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi friends...im also curious to know if there is anyone who has applied for HRA (HR Advisor ). I have filed my EOI in August 2015 with 65+5 points but till now no outcome. I am waiting for the next round of invitations...i got to know few people who filed in September 2015 have been invited for HR Advisor having same points.don't know how they are sending the invites..pls suggest friends...crossing my fingers! !


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> I got the invite today from NSW for 190!!!
> Submitted the EOI on 10th feb, and got the invite on 11th!! Too happy
> Thank you so very much for your suggestion. If it weren't for you I wouldn't even have considered the option. Again, big huge thanks


Wow! you only waited 1 day! Great timing there! Congrats!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi friends...im also curious to know if there is anyone who has applied for HRA (HR Advisor ). I have filed my EOI in August 2015 with 65+5 points but till now no outcome. I am waiting for the next round of invitations...i got to know few people who filed in September 2015 have been invited for HR Advisor having same points.don't know how they are sending the invites..pls suggest friends...crossing my fingers! !


I have also just submitted my EOI today. Same role with you but lesser by 5 points. I believe you would be getting it way ahead as you submmited in August 2015. Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't know arbed whether they are sending on first come first serve basis or just randomly selecting people and sending them invites


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

arbed said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the invite today from NSW for 190!!!
> ...


Thanks 
Still waiting for the approval.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Can anyone plz share some info about additional documents the CO usually asks for. I am already arranging my health declaration/assessment as well as police certificate. What else would I need? I hope to provide all the documents they might ask for in order to avoid delays.
I'd really appreciate your help and suggestions. 
Thanks in advance


----------

